# Daath's Emil Werstler: Betcha Can't Play This!



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never heard of this guy... But this is awesome video that he does!!

Daath's Emil Werstler: Betcha Can't Play This! - Guitar World


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 8, 2009)

That was good to be honest - better than a lot of the re-cycled licks in the metal scene and I do dig that PRS


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 8, 2009)

Holy shit, he's tense when he plays.


----------



## freepower (Jun 8, 2009)

^ he's picking very hard. I'm sure he'd look more relaxed picking softly - plus he has big hands, which makes it harder to economise the left hand. 

I dug that. Quite tricky to play in the way he plays it.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 8, 2009)

would i give anything for a modern eagle like that!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 8, 2009)

Emil is an awesome player. Sick PRS too.


----------



## bulb (Jun 9, 2009)

god emil plays leads the way i wish i could
im not the biggest daath fan, but goddamn i wish i could sit down and jam with emil someday...so good...


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2009)

That was pretty good. Diggin' the PRS, too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## jymellis (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 10, 2009)

That's an awesome vid!!! Both awesome players!!


----------



## polydeathsphere (Jun 10, 2009)

that was the best "betcha can't play this" ever. not just some b.s sweeps


----------



## drmosh (Jun 12, 2009)

I love it! what a fantastic player


----------



## NecroFetus (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow. Face melting speed. So clean too


----------



## AgentWalrus (Jun 14, 2009)

his playing is really on another level. its a shame musicians like this arent fuckin rich and famous while others reap all the benefits without the input.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy hell he picks hard. Completely awesome though. Might have to check Daath out.


----------



## Bo Millward (Jun 25, 2009)

He's got a fit guitar but I don't really rate him to be honest.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Bo Millward said:


> He's got a fit guitar but I don't really rate him to be honest.



wha? whu? after he just ripped out that crazy little lick, you don't rate him? who DO you rate?


----------



## vgguru39 (Aug 6, 2009)

I found this neat little new video of him i thought you guys might appreciate. He really has some cool unique licks.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 7, 2009)

Monster alternate picker


----------



## grogarage (Aug 10, 2009)

i discovered him a couple of months ago, great player and the thing that is even greater is that he comes out with licks and runs that sounds unique, something that is becoming harder to do cuz there's so many good players around. So finding a way to set you appart is more than half the game. MAN! have you heard the force at wich he picks his strings!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2009)

I downloaded a couple Daath cd's to check out because I had heard some hype and they were playing a show near here, and it was some of my least favorite music ever  I didn't go to the show needless to say  Dude can shred though, but I hardly think that clip is anywhere near on par (difficulty wise) with 90% of the shit that gets put on betcha can't play this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

this my fave vid of Emil:



I love the way he says "it's gotta be complicated, dur dedur"


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 10, 2009)

"its gotta be complicated dur durr"


----------



## ToniS (Aug 14, 2009)

vgguru39 said:


> I found this neat little new video of him i thought you guys might appreciate. He really has some cool unique licks.




Oh why did they make this video B&W???!? It would have been cool to see that silverburst in color. Anybody seen any pics of it anywhere?

^^and that fpe vid is priceless too 

Emil is a pretty cool guy, eh, and doesn't afraid of anything!


----------

